# keeping birds away



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm on satellite, For several days I have been having short internet outages typically 10 to 15 minutes long at random times a day. 
Today, it's been very nice but breezy, so 2nd time it happened I headed out to see if a tree was blowing in the way, or something else was causing it. 
When I walked out, I discovered that a red shoulder hawk has decided my dish is a great place to perch.

Now need to figure out a way to keep him away without messing up reception


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*It's probably not the bird's fault. It is that time of year again when there is solar interference with satellite communications. Our radio station uses SRN feeds and they are dropping out for brief periods at present due to this effec*t.

Predicting Solar Outages - Sun Interference
*
This happens twice a year when the sun transits the equator. Nothing anyone can do about it but grin and bear it!*


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

That's probably contributing to the overall slowness I've been experiencing for a while, but the outages only show up when he's around. 
He likes to perch on the bar between the dish and the transmitter.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

How about something like plastic/polycarb spikes? Or some 6" x 6" netting fixed around the whole assembly with zip ties?


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll look into those spikes, sound like they should work.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I had some bronze 'bottle' brushes used for cleaning tubes, bent a couple of them up in Z shape and secured them with hose clamps. 
Gonna give it a couple days and see how that works.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

seems to have worked.
But to be honest, it's been breezy and cool lately which is not typically the weather you see raptors perching.


----------

